# Whitewater Creek Hunting Club Pike County Alabama



## P-nut (Sep 2, 2007)

Whitewater Creek is looking for members. There will be a trailer with elect/water that will be developed into clubhouse and will have hook ups for campers. For more info refer to www.whitewatercreekhunting.com

The dues are 1100.00 per year..


334.268.3345 ask for John Mithchell



Website:http://www.whitewatercreekhunting.com/


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 2, 2007)

how close to goshen


----------



## P-nut (Sep 2, 2007)

My guess would be around 10 miles.. It is in the Tarentum community along Whitewater Creek...


----------



## P-nut (Sep 2, 2007)

Here are a few maps of the lease...


----------



## P-nut (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## P-nut (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## P-nut (Sep 2, 2007)

http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb320/P-nut75/Google500Acres.jpg


----------



## crow_zach (Sep 2, 2007)

how far from rome georgia are you.


----------



## P-nut (Sep 2, 2007)

According to google maps it is about 271 miles from Rome.. The lease is right around Brundidge, Al...


----------



## P-nut (Sep 2, 2007)

Here is a gobbler I killed off the lease this past season.


----------



## P-nut (Sep 2, 2007)

Here is a 7 Point that I killed the last week during the rut. His rack was funny on one side, but he was a 200 lb deer..


----------



## P-nut (Sep 4, 2007)

We have 5 memberships left available right now...


----------



## P-nut (Sep 4, 2007)

Bump.....


----------



## BOW'D UP (Sep 5, 2007)

what will be the total # of members.  do you lease from a guy named clay?


----------



## P-nut (Sep 11, 2007)

We lease the land from my Uncle Frank Talbot. We are going to try to have 12 members.


----------



## sparky (Sep 11, 2007)

*off topic*

p-nut do you know scott elmore ?


----------



## P-nut (Sep 19, 2007)

Yea I know Scott Elmore if it is the one from Opp, al..


----------



## P-nut (Sep 19, 2007)

We have 3 memberships left, possibly one after this weekend.


----------



## P-nut (Sep 21, 2007)

bump.... bump....


----------



## sparky (Sep 26, 2007)

I was just checking,he is my nephew,I was down for his Dads funeral  a couple of weeks ago,thanks sparky


----------



## P-nut (Sep 26, 2007)

Yea, I had heard about that. I think I was at work offshore. Me and my wife went to school and graduated with Marty. Sorry to hear about that. take care and God Bless..


----------



## P-nut (Oct 2, 2007)

Only 2 memberships left...


----------



## P-nut (Oct 17, 2007)

1 membership left....


----------



## P-nut (Oct 27, 2007)

Memberships are full and we are adding names to a waiting list. If interested refer to the first post or visit the website. Take care and God Bless...


----------



## P-nut (Jul 25, 2008)

Have a few openings for the 2008-09 season..


----------



## P-nut (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## P-nut (Jul 25, 2008)




----------

